# وصايا من القديس  أوغسطينوس للأسره



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

القديس أوغسطينوس عن: الاهتمام بمطالب الزوجة


يهتم عريسنا يسوع بكل احتياجاتنا المادية والروحية هكذا يقتدي العريس الأرضي بعروسه فيتشبه به محاولا تقديم كل احتياجات زوجته قدر ما يعطيه الرب من إمكانية.
+ فيجب عليك أيها الابن المبارك والأخ الحبيب المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس أن نتسلم زوجتك في هذه الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة ونفس طاهرة وقلب سليم وتجتهد فيما يعود لصالحها وتكون خوفا عليها وتسرع إلى ما يسر قلبها فأنت البوم الرئيس عليها من يعد والدتها. 


القديس أوغسطينوس عن صفات الآباء المحبين وأمثلة لذلك

أن تطلعنا إلى حب يسوع والكنيسة لأولادهم رأينا كيف يلزم لحبنا أن يسمو عن مجرد دافع الأبوة أو الأمومة الطبيعي فنهتم باحتياجات أولادنا الروحية كما الجسدية.
1- محبة مونيكا لابنها.
2- أمثلة لمحبة بشرية.

  القديس أوغسطينوس عن محبة مونيكا لابنها


   أن تطلعنا إلى حب يسوع والكنيسة لأولادهم رأينا كيف يلزم لحبنا أن يسمو عن مجرد دافع الأبوة أو الأمومة الطبيعي فنهتم باحتياجات أولادنا الروحية كما الجسدية.
1- محبة مونيكا لابنها.
2- أمثلة لمحبة بشرية.
 القديس أوغسطينوس عن محبة مونيكا لابنها


    عرفت مونيكا كيف تحب ابنها أغسطينوس فكانت تتصلي ليلا ونهاراَ بدموع ما يقرب من عشرين عاما لأجل رجوعه وتوبته بلا يأس مفضلة أن تزال عنه شهرته العظيمة وأمجاده الزمنية عن أن يفقد يسوع!! كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس:-
    + أمي المؤمنة بك كانت تبكي إليك من أجلي وكان بكاؤها على يفوق بكاء الأم الثكلى على فقد وحيدها. لقد كانت أمي مؤمنة بك وممتلئة من الروح القدس فأدركت خطر الموت الذي كنت أنا متمسكا به وأنت يا رب استجبت لها ولم تسخر بدموعها لأنها عندما كانت تصلي كانت تروي بدموعها أرض المكان الذي تصلي فيه..
    لقد توصلت أمي إلى مقابلة ذلك الأسقف (امبروسيوس أسقف ميلان) وقد زادت في إلحاحها عليه بتوسلات ودموع كثيرة عله يراني وبتحدث معي حتى إذا ما أزعجته لجاجتها أجابها انصرفي إلى بيتك اله يباركك إنه لن يمكن أن يهلك ابن هذه الدموع أية إجابة مثل هذه حصلت عليها أمي لقد ذكرتها مرارا في حديثها معي فقد كانت تعتقد أنها قد التقطتها من السماء. 

القديس أوغسطينوس عن أمثلة لمحبة بشرية | محبة الآباء للأبناء

يعطينا والد أوغوسطينوس مثلا لآلاف بل ملايين الآباء والأمهات الذين يحبون أبناءهم حبا زمنيا فيهتمون بنجاحهم الأرضي فحسب وفي هذا نقرأ.

+ في السادسة عشرة من عمري في تلك الفترة التي تعطلت فيها الدراسة بسبب حرج المركز المالي لوالدي كنت أعيش مع أسرتي فازدادت وخزت الرغبات النجسة فكنت أذهب إلى الحمامات وهناك يراني أبي فيذهب إلى أمي مسروراَ ويخبرها بفرح عما كان يشاهده.
لقد كان يود أن أشب على شاكلته فكانت تسعده تلك الإحساسات التي جعلت العالم ينساك أنت أيها الخالق ويفتن بخليقتك عوضا عنك لقد سكرت بأبخرة تلك الخمر غير المنظورة وتمكنت مشاهد النجاسة من نفسي فحذرت ساجداَ لها زمانا طويلا.


أوغسطينوس عن الحب هو رِباط الزوجية


قبل يسوع أن يكون عريساَ لنا من أجل حبه المطلق فصار رأساَ ونحن ككنيسة جسده وكأفراد أعضاء في هذا الجسد وفي سر الزواج يخلق الروح القدس الحب المقدس من الزوجين جسداَ واحدا يكون فيه العريس رأسا والعروس جسده فالرباط بينهما لا يتوقف على مجرد الشهوة كما قد يظن البعض بل على الحب الزوجي لا أعني بهذا أن الشهوة بينهما خطية بل هو دليل الضعف البشري فهي كاللذة التي نجدها عندما نجوع فوجود هذه اللذة لا نعتبره خطية لكن ينبغي إلا نأكل لأجل إشباع لذة الطعام بل لكي نعيش فنحن لا نعيش لنأكل بل نأكل لنعيش هكذا نحن لا نتزوج لمجرد إشباع الشهوة.
فالزواج في المسيحية لا تقتصر على مجرد الاتصال الجسدي بين الزوجين بل يتم هذا الاتصال من اجل الحب الذي يربطهما.
وعلى هذا فان وجد ما يعرق هذا الاتصال مثل الأمراض النافعة للاتصال الجسدي والأسر أو السجن أو الأمراض العقلية فإن هذا كله لن يبرر للطرف الثاني ما يسمح له بأن الطرف الذي أصيب بالمرض أو الأسر.....محتاج إلى حب وعطف أكثر من ذي قبل كما لا يجوز الطرف الآخر أن يرفع من قلبه الحب الأبدي الذي ارتبط به لهذا لا يجوز الطلاق في المسيحية لأي سبب مهما كان إلا بسبب علة الزنا لن قلب الزاني يكون قد ترك الطرف الأول ووجه حبه إلى شخص آخر وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز لأي من الطرفين أن يتزوج مرة أخري حتى ينتقل الطرف الأخر من هذا العالم.
فإذ ارتبط الزوجان برباط الحب الحقيقي لا تتأثر محبتهما بأي عامل زمني كتشوبه في جمال الجسد أو افتقاره ماليا أو انحطاط مركزه اجتماعيا............الخ.
+ إن الجنس البشري يحفظ بعمليتين جسديتين يخضع لهما الحكيم والقديس كأمرين واجبين أما الجاهل فيندفع فيهما بتهور منقادا بشهوته وهذا يختلف عن السلوك الأول فما هي العمليات؟
الأمر الأول له صلة بنا ويخص تغذيتنا وهذا بلا شك لا نستطيع القيام به ما لم توجد بعض اللذة الحسية هذه العملية هي الأكل والشرب فإن لم تأكلوا وتشربوا تموتون.......
لكن كم من كثيرين يندفعون بشره نحو أكلهم وشربهم ويجعلونها كل حياتهم كأنهم يعيشون من أجل الأكل والشرب هكذا أيضا بالنسبة إلى لعملية الثانية الزواج فإن الشهوانيون يطلبون زوجات لمجرد إشباع شهواتهم فقط ومثل هؤلاء يندر أن يقنعوا حتى بزوجاتهم.
+ فلو سألنا مسيحيا صالحاَ له زوجة وقد يكون لديه أبناء منها عما إذا كان يرغب في أن تكون له علاقة جسدية بزوجته في ملكوت السموات فأنه رغم محبته لزوجته في الحياة الحاضرة وارتباطه بها سيجيب بلا تردد رافضنا بشدة أن تكون علاقته بها في السماء علاقة جسدية لأنه يهتم بتلك الحياة التي فيها يلبس عدم فساد وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت (1كو 15 : 54:53)
هل لي أن أساله مرة أخري عما إذا يرغ في أن تكون زوجته معه بعد القيامة هناك حيث يكون لها ذلك التغير الملائكي الذي وعد به الرب القديسين فإنه سيجيب بالإيجاب بشدة بقدر ما رفض بشدة الحالة الأول.
لهذا ما يحبه المسيحي الصالح في الماة هو كونها مخلوق إلهي هذه التي يرغب لها التجديد والتغير دون أن يهتم بالعلاقة الشهوانية.
(تحذير: لا يعني أغسطينوس بهذا أن العلاقة الجسدية بين الزوجين غير مقدس بل ليكن الحب هو الرابطة الأولي بينهما......).

    القديس أوغسطينوس عن احترام الزوج للزوجة

    إن كانت المرأة هي التي أسقطت آدم في الخطية لكن الرب أعاد لها كرامتها ومجدها إذا أخذت العذراء مريم المكانة الأولي فوق كل السمائين والأرضيين حيث صارت سماء ثانية فإن كان الله قد أعطي المرأة هذه الكرامة حتى دعاها أما له فكم يليق بالرجل أن يحترم زوجته التي هي معه جسد واحد؟!

    + قد ولد المسيح من امرأة ليواسي جنس النساء فكأنه يخاطب البشر قائلا إنه ينبغي أن تعلموا أنه ليس في خليقة الله شر ولكن تلك اللذة غير المضبوطة قد أفسدتها! لقد صنعت منذ البداية الإنسان خلقته ذكرا وأنثي إنني لا أزدري بالخليقة التي صنعتها أنظروا فإنني ولدت رجلا وولدت من امرأة لذلك فإنني لا أحتقر الخليقة التي صنعتها وإنما الخطية التي لم أوجدها.....
    إنه لنفس السبب نجد أن النساء أول من أعلن للرسل عن قيامة الرب ففي الفردوس أعلنت المرأة الموت لرجلها وفي الكنيسة أعلنت النساء الخلاص للرجال.

 القديس أوغسطينوس عن الحب العائلي


+ ولكنك تقول إنني أخشي أن أغضب من هم أعلى مني اعمل كل وسيلة ألا تغضبهم حتى لا تغضب الله.
يا من تخاف من أن تكدر من هم أعلى منك أنظر عما إذا كان هناك إلها أعلى من الذي تخاف تكديرهم فبكل وسيلة لا تغضب الأكبر منك هذا مبدأ ثابت ولكن أليس من الواضح أنه ينبغي بأي حال من الأحوال ألا تغضب من هو فوق الجميع؟!
والدك ووالدتك أول الذين هم أكبر منك إن كانا قد علماك الحق وأحضراك إلى المسيح فلتسمع لهما في كل شيء وينبغي طاعتهما في كل شيء فليتهما لا يوصيان بما يخالف أمر من هو فوقهما حتى يطاعا.
ستقول من هو الذي أعلى من اللذين أنجباني؟
إن خالقك أعلى منها فالإنسان يلد وماذا يلد!
وأما الله الذي رآك قبل ذاك الذي أنجبك فهو فوقه..

القديس أوغسطينوس عن أهمية علاقات القرابة

تعطي المسيحية اهتماما خاصا برابطة القرابة فجعلت الزواج سراَ مقدساَ فيه يصير الرجل والمرأة جسداَ واحداَ فكل منها يحب الأخر كنفسه دون أن ينتظر رد هذه المحبة بمحبة فالزوجة تهتم كيف ترضي زوجها ولو لم يهتم الزوج كيف يرضيها وأيضا العكس وذلك لأن كلا منها لا يعامل الآخر لأجل جزاء أرضي بل سماوي.
والزوج يطلب جمال زوجته الروحي وتزينها بالفضائل لا مجرد إشباع شهوة جسدية.
والأب مسئول عن تربية أبنائه واهتمامه بمستقبلهم الروحي.
والابن يطيع أباه ويخضع له ولو كان شريراَ لأجل الرب على أن يطاع الله قبل كل الناس.
فالجديد في المسيحية أنها رغم اهتمامها بالقرابات الجسدية لكنها جعلت كل عضو يطلب من أجل خلاص الآخر ومستقبله الروحي وعلى هذا أن رأيت الآباء القديسين يعطون اهتماما خاصا للرباط الروحي وخاصة بالنسبة لراهب الذي مات عن كل قرابة فهذا لا يعفيك عن مسئوليتك كأب أو ابن أو ابنه أو زوج أو زوجة.......... وبمشيئة الرب سنطرق الحديث عن محبة الشخص لمن ارتبط معهم بقرابة جسدية بأكثر توسع.
+ لتحب من تريد أن تحبه في الله لتقل لروحك حبي الله فأنه خالق كل شيء أنه ليس بعيدا عنا أنه لم يمت بعدما خلق خليقته بل لا يزال باقيا كل شيء منه وفيه يظل باقيا......
أن الجمال (الذي في قريبك) الذي تحبه من الله إنه الحسن والسرور وإن ابتعدتم عن الله وأحببتم غيره فإن الجمال الذي تحبونه يكون ممتزجاَ بمرارة لأنه ليس من العدل أن تحب أحدا ونرفض الله بسبب محبتنا له.
+ يعلن الرب يسوع انه قد أعطي تلاميذه وصية جديدة (وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا (يو13:34) ولكن كيف يدعوها وصية جديدة؟! ألم يذكر في الشريعة الإلهية حيث كتب تحب قريبك كنفسك (لا 19: 18)
حقا إنه لم يطالبنا بالمحبة أيا كانت إنما بنفس محبة الرب كما أحببتكم فالأزواج والزوجات والآباء والأبناء وكل الذين ارتبطوا بعلاقات قرابة بشرية هؤلاء يحبون بعضهم بعضا هذا بخلاف الحب المرذول المستوجب أللعنة الذي لم أتكلم عنه مثل المحبة المتبادلة بين الزنة والزانيات ومحبة الذين اجتمعوا معا بدون علاقة بشرية بل بعلاقة فاسدة شريرة.
لذلك أعطانا الرب وصية جديدة وهي امن نحب بعضنا بعضاَ كمحبته هو لنا.
هذا الحب الذي استأنفه لنا جاعلا كلا منا إنسانا جديداَ وارثا عهداَ جديدا منشداَ أغنية جديدة هي أغنية هذا الحب الذي جدد الآباء والأنبياء القدماء فحسبوا أبراراَ والذي كان له عمله في الرسل الطوباوبين فيما بعد إنه الحب الذي يخلق في أجناس البشر المنتشرين في المسكونة كلها شعبا جديداَ متحداَ هو جسد عروس ابن الله الوحيد...........
وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا لا كمحبة الأشرار لعضهم البعض ولا كالمحبة العاطفية التي بين البشر بل يحيون بعضهم بعضا بكونهم رجال الله أبناء ألعلي أخوة لذلك يحبون بعضهم بعضا ينفس محبة ابن الله الوحيد لهم حيث كان مستعداَ لإعطائهم كل الإمكانيات ليشبعهم بالأعمال الصالحة فتشبع رغباتهم إذ يكون الله الكل في الكل (1كو 15: 28)
إن حبا له هدف كهذا لن تكون له نهاية.................


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هاااااااام يا النهيسى 
ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للرور الرائع جدا

والمجهود

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ramrom88 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ميرسى يانهيسى على الموضوع انا بحب اقوال القديس العظيم جدا


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرا للرور الرائع جدا


الرب يبارككl


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للرور الرائع جدا


الرب يبارككl


----------

